# Goodbye sweet Erin #1



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Before my Princess Erin, I rescued Erin#1 out of the pound on Aug 18, 1998. She was a 5 year old breeder girl who was dumped when she could no longer have pups. Erin just passed this last weekend...you do the math  Erin always had the most special place in my heart because it was while I was at the pound rescuing her that the AR truck pulled up with 14 week old JOY, who had just been picked up running at a local school. The night before all this, I had just given my 17 year old heart dog , Courtney Erin, back to God. That's where the name Erin came from. Erin #1 was one of the original Club Gold dogs and the last to pass. Certainly the end of an era. Erin#1 was able to make it to last year's Howloween celebration even though she was pretty deaf and blind .Oh how we will miss you sweet girl, thank you for bringing me my JOY !:smooch:
Erin on the right at Howloween
Erin, front center left, with all the Club Gold dogs the first year we owned the cabin.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow she had a long life with you  so sweet, hoping you find comfort in knowing you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh what a special girl indeed. She must be having the most wonderful welcome home and reunion party with the golden club pups

With such a huge loss it is so hard for those being left behind.

God bless Erin and her wonderful family!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Susan Marie. RIP dear Erin #1.....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am sure you were BOTH blessed to have each other, I am so very sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough, Sleep softly sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

I am so very sorry about Erin-what a beautiful girl and what a wonderful, long, life she had with you!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Erin #1 didn't live with me, she was adopted by one of my good friends. But we saw her often at all the dogs events. She had a great Mommy ,who took wonderful care of her. She has adopted several other rescues, both dog and cat, from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Erin*

I am sure that your friend gave Erin a beautiful life!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan Marie*

Susan Marie

I added Erin #1, to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List. 

Rest in peace, sweet girl!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-6.html#post2202722


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a wonderful long life she had. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

The first years of her life were not so good but you made sure it did not end that way. Bless your heart . Erin#1 was a beauty.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

RIP sweet girl. So sorry to hear she had to pass on, what a long life she had!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear of Erins's passing. 17, that is pretty amazing.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

God bless sweet Erin #1. Run free sweet girl.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Run swiftly - play hard - know that you are loved Erin #1.

What a beautiful thing you do rescuing pups!
God bless you!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Doug said:


> Oh what a special girl indeed. She must be having the most wonderful welcome home and reunion party with the golden club pups
> 
> With such a huge loss it is so hard for those being left behind.
> 
> God bless Erin and her wonderful family!



I couldn't agree more. It is so hard to be left behind... I'm sorry for this loss. Please know I think of you often.
Kristy


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow! 20 yrs. old. That's absolutely amazing. So sad that she passed, but what a long life she had. And I'm sure her life was filled with a ton of love.

RIP Sweet Erin...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Run strong and free, sweet Erin, and watch over the Mom who has loved you so dearly. She will mourn you for the rest of her life. Watch over her and send her signs that you're okay. She will need them.

Peace be with you, my friend.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SM, I'm SO sorry for the loss of Erin 1. She was such a beautiful girl! I can tell what a wonderful life that she had by looking into her beautiful golden eyes.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so sorry to read your news but so happy Erin had you in her life to fill it with such wonderful love and care. She was a very pretty girl even in her very golden golden years. Bless you both. 
Run free sweet girl, go find our pups and play hard. Peace and forever sunshine is now yours x


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of Erin #1. Your friend did a wonderful job giving her a better life....and what a nice long one. RIP sweet Erin #1.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She certainly lived a long life and what a lucky girl to have passed through your caring club gold. My thoughts are with you Susan Marie...it so hard to see them move on. Rest in peace sweet girl.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Erin. The halloween photos are timeless. What a lucky girl to be with you!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My condolences to you and Erin #1's family. Special gal indeed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You Sweet Erin.

You did indeed have a wonderful life after being rescued. Love that sugar face!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for the passing of Erin #1, she knew she was loved and lived a long good life with her family.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, R.I.P Sweet Erin


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

Certainly her long life was a tribute to your loving care. My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Good-bye sweet sweet Erin #1, what a wonderful life you had...14 years, bless your soul.....Run free now young lady.....sorry for your loss....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sleep tight Erin, Rest In Peace


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Condolences to her family - what a wonderful life Erin had

Run free and fast and sleep softly Erin


----------



## Barkley's Dad (Jan 3, 2013)

I firmly believe that dogs hold on long after their health weakens because of the love they share with their owners. Erin is a poster child for keeping the love going. Lucky to you. 

May you be able to mourn the loss in your own ways because Erin and Barkley are too busy right now enjoying their new found bodies and strengths. Probably have knocked over everything in sight by now with nobody having to correct them.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. She had a nice long life. I wish they all could make it so long.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Susan Marie
I just saw your post. I'm so sorry for your loss.
You were both blessed to have found each other


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

What a blessing for Erin to have had such an unbelievingly long life. Even though, she didn't live with you, the pain of loss is still like she was your own. So very sorry. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Both of the Erin's had long wonderful (mostly) lives and were loved as much as any dog could hope for. In the end, I think that's what matters most. There seems to be a longevity with the name Erin, since my Princess Erin was one month shy of her 18th birthday. Makes me glad Jordan's middle name is "Eribella". Thanks for all your thoughts, I have passed them on the Erin#1's Mommy. We will always miss her...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Run free sweet Erin, thinking of you and her family.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's to both Erin's and the wonderful long lives they had! What a blessing!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a long, happy, loved life she had. Never easy to let them go, no matter how long we have had them.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

What wonderful long lives the 2 Erin's had. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Erin's other mom.


----------

